# Datenbankabfragen zu langsam!



## x0x (13. April 2005)

Hallo, ich habe mir schon seit einiger Zeit einen vServer bei Server4You geholt. Die Sache ist auch einwandfrei. Mit Html-Seiten und Grafiken ist der Server 1A schnell. Aber wenn ich die Community meiner Jahrgangsstufe hochlade, dann wird die Seite sehr langsam. Da das nur bei Seiten mit Php-Abfragen so ist, vermute ich das es einfach am Datenbankzugriff liegt.

Der Server ist mit Confixx ausgestattet und ich greife über User eines Resellers den ich angelegt habe auf die Db zu. 

Wisst ihr wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Weil wenn ich das ganze auf einen "normalen" Webspace lege, geht es zügig wie immer.

Hier mal die Url:
Link


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. April 2005)

Auf normalem Webspace hat mySQL ja i.d.R. auch locker irre genug Ressourcen. vServer sind, wie das Produkt schon sagt, in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit deutlich beschränkt.


----------



## x0x (14. April 2005)

Ja das mag sein, aber wenn ich mir die Prozessorlast anschaue, ist die ja auch nicht besonders hoch. Und weiterhin: Wenn ich eine Datenbank von ausserhalb aufrufe, ist es sogar noch langsamer. Also liegt es doch wohl nicht an den Ressourcen des Servers!

Also noch andere Ansätze?


----------



## x0x (15. April 2005)

*hochschieb*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Bibel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und der Herr sprach: "Du sollst keine Threads pushen!"



Moeglicherweise wurde dem MySQL-Server ein Limit gesetzt wieviel Prozessorpower und Speicher er nutzen darf.


----------



## x0x (15. April 2005)

Ich habe root-zugriff, wo kann ich das überprüfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass es moeglich ist die Resourcen zu limitieren.


----------



## x0x (15. April 2005)

Also ich hab das nochmal getestet:
Wenn ich die Datenbank von einem anderen Server anfrage, geht der Connect noch länger, also kann es ja auch irgendwie nicht an dem Db-Server liegen oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf normalem Webspace hat mySQL ja i.d.R. auch locker irre genug Ressourcen. vServer sind, wie das Produkt schon sagt, in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit deutlich beschränkt.


Ressourcen bezieht auch RAM ein.


----------



## x0x (15. April 2005)

Das Problem lag nicht beim Server, im Gegenteil dieser arbeitet das Ganze noch schneller ab. Der Fehler lag bei einer (viel zu) aufwändigen Abfrage...


----------

